# Hair bun form



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd like to make a bun form. I've seen pictures online, it looks like a brush or mesh stick with a flexible wire inside. You are supposed to wrap your hair on it then pin it in place. This should be make-able at home. First has anyone done something like this before? What would be a good source of flexible wire? I thought of trying the mesh from a bath puff since I don't know where I would get the brushy stuff. The inside of rollers has it but it is too short. Any ideas?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

off the top of my head, maybe sew up a filled tube made of flannel? or rough velour? something that the hair will stick to....put a flexible wire down thru it maybe. thin wailed courdouroy? or even thick....

I found this "how to make" a round hair bun form....interesting problem. Maybe, like the "how to" thing, a sock would work....


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I like that idea for a round bun. I'm going to try the sock bun form too. But I don't have nearly the hair that girl has! Mine's only shoulder length. I want to start putting it up so I don't have to use a flat iron on the ends so it will grow out better. I hope. 

My hubby found me some wire he had for the old goat lot, not sure what kind it is but I think it will work. I'm going to try using quilt batting, maybe I will cover it with a dress sock like one in the link. I can sew a piece of ponytail elastic to the ends like in the picture. Hmmm, don't know if it will work but it'll be fun trying.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Quilt batting! great idea. or Wool! anyway....what about fixing a pair of combs (jeweled would be cool) to the ends of the roll? then, roll up your hair on the form, and secure the whole thing using the combs? It could be used vertically, too...a "french twist" type of thing.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I made one using my own hair. I saved the hair from my hairbrush and then (I am a spinner) I ran it through my drum carder. Use your imagination to figure a way to make it into a batt if you do not have a drum carder - most people don't. Anyway, I took a piece of the batt and rolled it up so that it was like a sausage. I washed and rolled it between my hands until it was firm and dense enough to roll my hair around. It looks very much like the one in the picture only made from my own hair. You could add the string with a needle if you wanted to. I use it like a roller and then secure it with hair pins. It is very comfortable and it doesn't show. You can make it any size you like. You can make several and they are free.

Antique hair receivers were used to save the hair from brushing your hair. I got this idea from my Mom. Mom told me that when she was a girl they made "rats" from the saved hair to "plump up" their hair arrangements.


freelove


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wouldn't heavy gauge copper wire be heavy & soft enough? then wrap it with a couple of socks held in place by hair elastics?

That part I think would be easy. The rolling of the hair onto the form is the part where I'd get all wacked out ... But I love this style!


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Mine didn't work. The batting works fine, covering it with a thin brown dress sock works, but I can't get the elastic to work. I sewed it to the ends of the sock cover, but the sock stretches with the eleastic so it doesn't hold the hair in place for rolling. hmmmm. I can't attach the elastic to the wire and I can't get the wire to get back straight. It is curved which makes trying to roll my hair around it impossible, it wobbles. The main problem is getting the hair to stay against the form while rolling it towards my head. I do like the idea for the combs on the end.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I found a picture of one with combs priced at $55! It doesn't look like it has elastic or anything to hold the ends on while rolling. Maybe the material is rough enough for hair to stick to.


----------

